# Filmproduzent Bernd Eichinger verstorben



## TwilightAngel (25. Januar 2011)

Bernd Eichinger, der unter anderem "Die unendliche Geschichte", "Christiane F. - Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo", "Der Untergang", "Der Name der Rose" oder "Werner" produzierte, verstarb am Montag in Los Angeles überraschend während eines Essens im Freundes- und Familienkreis an einem Herzinfarkt.

Quelle: Herzinfarkt: Filmproduzent Bernd Eichinger überraschend gestorben - Unternehmen - Management - Köpfe - Handelsblatt.com

Wieder einmal nimmt einer der ganz Großen seinen Hut zu früh. Ein großer Verlust, nicht nur für den deutschen Film. Christiane F. haben wir damals in der Schule gesehen. Der Film geht mir noch heute unter die Haut.  
Und wer kennt nicht "Die unendliche Geschichte", "Werner" oder "Manta, Manta"?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Januar 2011)

Wirklich Schade drum, einer der wenigen, die den deutschen Film wieder sehenswert gemacht haben.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

Ja wirklich schade, Rest in Peace 
Seine filme waren eine bereicherung und viele von ihnen zählen zu meinen lieblingen. 
Der Namen der Rose, Christiane F, Manta Manta, Der Bewegte Man, Werner, Bader Meinhof und einige mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

Er hatte an sich immer so sterben wollen, also einfach umkippen. Aber sicher nicht schon jetzt. Vor allem schlimm, dass es wohl mitten im Zusammensein mit Familie und Freunden geschah. So richtig beliebt war er wohl bei vielen in der Branche nicht unbedingt, obwohl er viel für Nachwuchs und Produktionsmöglichkeiten getan hat. Aber sind Produzenten jemals "beliebt" ? Die sind ja eher Geschäftsleute als "Künstler"...


Ganz nebenbei frag ich mich daher auch, wieviel der Producer für den Film "kann" - an sich sucht er ja "nur" das Team aus und gibt das Geld ^^  Ich glaub bei Baader Meinhoff hat er aber sogar das Drehbuch geschrieben.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Bernd Eichinger war kein normaler Produzent! Er war ein Kontrollfreak was die Filme angeht, die er produzierte. Das ist übrigens nicht negativ gemeint!!! Bei den Film-Crews war er immer sehr geschätzt worden.

Außerdem traute sich Eichinger an Filme ran, über die andere noch nicht mal nachdenken würden.

Da wäre zum Beispiel "Der Baader Meinhof Komplex" oder "Der Untergang" zu nennen.

Mit ihm ist ein Stück deutsche Filmgeschichte gestorben.


----------



## facehugger (26. Januar 2011)

Wollte es zunächst nicht glauben, 61 Jahre ist doch noch kein Alter Er hinterlässt eine klaffende Lücke im deutschen Filmgeschäft...


----------



## Freeak (26. Januar 2011)

Habe heute auch gelesen, gerade "Der Untergang" ist eine Wirkliche Glanzleistung. Schade das einer Der besten des Deutschen Filmes von uns gegangen ist.
Einen wie Einchinger wird es so schnell nicht wieder geben, von daher: Rest in Peace.


----------

